# Third Post - range report - with a picture.



## Fanner50 (Nov 22, 2009)

Yes!, Yes!, Yes! Perfect. Beautiful 70 degree day on the range. I Love this Gun. Shot 252 rounds of Wally World Winchester White Box bulk packs with NO problems at all. NONE. This little gun performed Perfect. No jams, no failure to eject, no failure to feed, just bang, bang, bang for 252 consecutive shots. I am so happy with this little PM9. For the purist out there the model number is PM9093A. It has the matt stainless slide and the regular sights. Here is a picture for your consideration.








It was just a perfect day on the range with my new CCW piece. :smt1099 Happy Thanksgiving everyone. GOD Bless.


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats on the purchase. They are great guns. I have the PM9 and when I get back from Florida a new MK9 is waiting for me to pick it up. Great guns, easy to carry, and fun to shoot. Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours.


----------



## Fanner50 (Nov 22, 2009)

Update on December 15, 2009

The round count is up to 392, all flawless. I hope to get to the range this week and put the count over 500. It's hard to get out to the range because of all the rain we've had around here. 

I bought a DeSantis Nemisis pocket hoster for it, and other than the holster being a little thicker than I really care for, I really like the holster. I also have a Comp-Tac IWB on order and I'm thinking that the Comp-Tac should work real well for that purpose.

Anyone recommend a thinner leather pocket holster for the PM9?


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Congrats on the Kahr! I like the two tone gun now that I have seen more of them.:smt1099


----------



## nUgZ (Nov 22, 2009)

Beautiful gun and thanks for the report.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Great gun congratulations.

:smt1099


----------

